
The Waffle Game That Changed Their Lives - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5712626/the-waffle-game-that-changed-their-lives
======
sanj
_A boy embarking on his teenage years with few anchors in a chaotic world has
a place he may call his own, with people there who know him and will welcome
him always._

This is a goal of mine for my kid. Having an anchor -- especially with some
distance from you parents -- can help immensely.

~~~
DLWormwood
I fully approve of your goal, but don't push too hard on it. I was a rather
pigheaded kid, and would always push back against my parent's efforts to be
more gregarious. (Because of this, I grew up very aloof and am now regretting
it in middle age.)

------
derefr
To put this in terms of a system of economics I think works particularly well
here: the owners paid the kids in Whuffie.

------
eru
Excellent PR for the waffle shop.

------
trafficlight
The games look very well done. I'd love to play it sometime.

------
weegy
The waffles are also delicious.

